# Disney's 'Beauty and the Beast' [2017]



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

> *UPDATE:* A couple of new details here. You might be wondering, since the original report doesn't mention any story details, how exactly this thing is going to play out. Sources tell HitFix that Condon won't only be drawing from the 1991 Disney film. In his pitch to the studio, the director said he would also include most, if not all, of the Menken/Rice songs from the Broadway musical that ran for 13 years from 1994 to 2007. It will be a "straight-forward, live action, large-budget movie musical," we're told.
> 
> See below for the earlier story.
> 
> ...




Set for March 17, 2017.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRifKEf0xr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

This should be interesting 
I want to know how the beast would look like


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2014)

Heard about this. Also isn't there a French version already out as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2014)

So this is the new fad?

There's already a tv show and live action film on this, Beauty and the Beast is probably the most overdone story besides Cinderella.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2014)

This is going to be shit.

That's my prediction.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 7, 2014)

I can never understand the mind of a Hollywood exec. Somehow, just because one movie based on a preexisting property finds financial success (see _Pirates_ and movies based on rides), they have to continue the trend instead of trying to find out what made the successful picture work (in the case of _Maleficent_, I'm not sure if it will be _that_ successful given the mixed reception).


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2014)

Beauty and the Beast is one of the best Disney films, and quite possibly my favorite. So I really hope they won't mess this one up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

^

Agreed. There's no way they're going to surpass the animated film though, so the least they can do is give a fresh take on the story. I'm not really worried about that, though. Say what you will about Maleficent, but it wasn't a carbon copy of Sleeping Beauty at least.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> This should be interesting
> I want to know how the beast would look like


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope they won't ruin the classic  that is Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

Fret not. You cannot ruin what's already been cemented as a masterpiece.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 8, 2014)

No one can bring asses to the seats like Gaston.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> This should be interesting
> I want to know how the beast would look like


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 8, 2014)

Just the other day i was wondering how much time would i take them to decide to remake Beauty and the Beast, it was considerably sooner than i expected.
Anyway i wish they could at least pick new fairy tales to adapt, is not like there is a lack of them.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ^
> 
> Agreed. There's no way they're going to surpass the animated film though, so the least they can do is give a fresh take on the story. I'm not really worried about that, though. Say what you will about Maleficent, but it wasn't a carbon copy of Sleeping Beauty at least.



I still haven't seen Maleficent yet. Probably this upcoming weekend. I originally thought it would be a carbon copy, but from the perspective of the villain. But seeing how well Wicked did it, a fresh take is a good idea. As long as it has good writing and isn't another Oz the Great and Powerful or Alice in Wonderand.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't think it's too hot, but it's definitely better than Oz and Alice.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

> Actress *Emma Watson*, best known for her role as Hermione in the Harry Potter series, *has been cast as Belle* in Disney?s upcoming live-action interpretation of Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> The film is being directed by Bill Condon and produced by Mandeville Films? David Hoberman and Todd Lieberman. Production is anticipated to begin later this year.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

> We have our Beauty (Emma Watson), and as of earlier today we have our *Gaston (Luke Evans)*. Now we have our Beast. THR reports that Downton Abbey alum *Dan Stevens is in talks to play the Beast/Prince* in Disney’s live-action musical Beauty and the Beast. The film has Dreamgirls and Gods and Monsters director Bill Condon set to helm, with whom Stevens worked on the WikiLeaks drama The Fifth Estate.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2015)

A good looking cat who can be a bit of a dick

I approve


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

is this gonna be a hit w/ the furry demographic, is my question


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 6, 2015)

Well at least the cast seems interesting.


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

Dan Stevens? 

Yes, please.

Oh wait, he's going to Beast for most of the movie.

At Least it'll be rewarding to see that fine ass transform.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, Hollywood. Remember why movies used to be good?

Because they were original stories, not shitty remakes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2015)

Why is Disney making so many live-action remakes of its animated films? Are they attempting to monopolize fairy tales?

This news really makes me wish that Don Bluth had completed his adaptation of _Beauty and the Beast,_ which would have been very different from Disney's version.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is Disney making so many live-action remakes of its animated films? Are they attempting to monopolize fairy tales?
> 
> This news really makes me wish that Don Bluth had completed his adaptation of _Beauty and the Beast,_ which would have been very different from Disney's version.



you can't "monopolise" adaptations of works which are all in the public domain


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you can't "monopolise" adaptations of works which are all in the public domain



That is true, except that I have not seen any non-Disney adaptations of classic fairy tails since 2012, in the form of _Mirror, Mirror_ and _Snow White and the Huntsman._ Plus, I have heard that Disney is working another live-action adaptation of _The Jungle Book,_ having previously made such a film in 1994; has there ever been a non-Disney film of that book?

What I mean to say is that it seems to me as if Disney is making as many adaptations of classic tales as possible to intimidate other film companies into not doing so, a tactic that succeeded when their first film adaptation of _Beauty and the Beast_ caused Don Bluth to cancel his own adaptation of that story, and that seems to be continuing to succeed, given the lack of non-Disney fairy tail stories in recent years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is true, except that I have not seen any non-Disney adaptations of classic fairy tails since 2012, in the form of _Mirror, Mirror_ and _Snow White and the Huntsman._ Plus, I have heard that Disney is working another live-action adaptation of _The Jungle Book,_ having previously made such a film in 1994; has there ever been a non-Disney film of that book?
> 
> What I mean to say is that it seems to me as if Disney is making as many adaptations of classic tales as possible to intimidate other film companies into not doing so, a tactic that succeeded when their first film adaptation of _Beauty and the Beast_ caused Don Bluth to cancel his own adaptation of that story, and that seems to be continuing to succeed, given the lack of non-Disney fairy tail stories in recent years.



well, it is their special niche, so you may be right


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Josh Gad will be playing Le Fou.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2015)

The original is not a masterpiece.

I'm in to it for Emma. That's all. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

Emma Thompson will be playing Mrs. Potts and Kevin Kline will be Maurice.



Also, release date confirmed for March 17th, 2017.



Oh shit--I didn't even notice that Alan Menken and Tim Rice were making new music for the film.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

Ian McKellen has been cast as Cogsworth


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

Ewan McGregor will be playing Lumiere.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2015)

*Alan Menken Confirms Three New Songs for Beauty and the Beast Live-Action Film*



> In an interview with Entertainment Weekly composer of the soundtrack to our lives, Alan Menken, gave some new information about the highly-anticipated live-action Beauty and the Beast, coming out in 2017. Although Menken says that there are no songs from the broadway show in the new movie (?If I Can?t Love Her? almost made it in), there are three brand-new songs! Menken named two of them in the interview: ?Days in the Sun? and ?Forever More.?
> 
> Menken says the film is being edited right now and he?ll be scoring it next spring. We can?t wait to hear the new songs!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2015)

Isn't this already filmed. Why delay the release till March of 2017. That's a long away.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 16, 2015)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2015)

What's this about?


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

No one can bring asses to the seats like Gaston.


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2015)

can't wait for Luke Evans  Forget the Beast, marry Gaston


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 6, 2015)

Henry Cavill would've been a spot-on Gaston if he wasn't committed to playing Supes. And as soon as this was announced, I knew Josh Gad was going to play Gaston's bitch


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is Disney making so many live-action remakes of its animated films?



Cause they good.


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is Disney making so many live-action remakes of its animated films? Are they attempting to monopolize fairy tales?
> 
> This news really makes me wish that Don Bluth had completed his adaptation of _Beauty and the Beast,_ which would have been very different from Disney's version.



Because it's Disney speciality? 

I wanna see Emma Watson or Leighton Meester as belle. 

Disney can make good films, when they don't use their ridiculous stars like Selena Gomez, Mileyy cyrus... I hope that beauty and the beast will  not be  that kind of production, but a serious film,


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Gabe (May 24, 2016)

Looks good. Have not been a fan of most of their live action adaptations but this one I'll see this one. My god daughter loves the cartoon and I'll take her.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2016)

Yay


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2016)

I liked the Cinderella adaptation  
hope this one delivers, too


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2016)

The _Cinderella _one was cute, but unimpressive. Hopefully this is as good as, if not better than, _The Jungle Book._


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2016)

well, you're treading dangerous territory with adaptations. On the one hand, you gotta stay true to the "original" movie and on the other you gotta give something new. But this new should be believable within the universe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2016)

Emma Watson, that British beauty


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2016)

Never thought Emma was into beastiality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

She is so fucking wrong for this film and role. Should have cast a new & unknown actress.


----------



## Robin (Oct 8, 2016)

she can play feminist "I don't need a man" girl pushing her opinions pretty well 
you can see that written on her face there already


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

She's bland as fuck


----------



## Robin (Oct 8, 2016)

yeah wouldn't call her beauty in a classical sense, we need Bond girl level actress here


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2016)

She's awesome, now let's see if she can deliver. Waiting to see what Luke Evans looks like as Gaston


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)

Emma Watson was a p obvious choice; dunno what Detective is talking about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Vanessa Hudgens must have been too busy to reprise the role .


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Emma Watson was a p obvious choice; dunno what Detective is talking about



Dude, you are very lacking in terms of classical current actress knowledge if Emma Watson is your default go-to choice for a role like Belle's.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Detective said:


> She is so fucking wrong for this film and role. Should have cast a new & unknown actress.


I love Emna Watson, I do.  I have proven that for many years now.  But she looks too young to me.  Felicity Jones would have been better.  Or Lily James.  Or Lily Collins.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I love Emna Watson, I do.  I have proven that for many years now.  But she looks too young to me.  *Felicity Jones* would have been better.  Or *Lily James*.  Or *Lily Collins*.



OMG, look at how casually Rukia can name better choices for this role.

Hell, just imagine Vikander as Belle. 

But then again, Stunna's point didn't pertain to who would be better.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)

Detective said:


> Dude, you are very lacking in terms of classical current actress knowledge if Emma Watson is your default go-to choice for a role like Belle's.


obvious choice =/= best choice

and obvious choice =/= bad choice

There are actresses that could give better performances, but there's no reason to believe that Watson won't be fine as Belle


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

I still haven't seen Cinderella.  I hear Lily James killed it though.


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I still haven't seen Cinderella.  I hear Lily James killed it though.



She did, man. 

Also, have you noticed how Stunna is basically editing all the posts in threads he doesn't agree with?

Looks like he has officially become corrupt like Parallax.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm just getting started.


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm just getting started.



Then I shall think fondly of your former, innocent self, who we often called Black Laddy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2016)

I would've liked Vikander for Belle


----------



## Brian (Nov 14, 2016)

if anything, this makes me want to watch the animated film again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2016)

Felicity Jones would have been 

but eh, Watson is pretty too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like shit, with forced CGI motion capture. Clunky as funk

Like it was mentioned above, if anything, this makes you appreciate the animated version more.

Also, Emma Watson can't act for shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2016)

Trash


----------



## hokageriri (Nov 15, 2016)

Just recently saw the trailer. Not bad. Somehow was anticipating that Emma would yell out a spell.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 15, 2016)

Kristen Stewart would have been perfect!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## John Wick (Nov 15, 2016)

emotionless slags make awful princesses


----------



## Amol (Nov 16, 2016)

So much hate for Emma .
What is wrong with you people?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2016)

Awesome trailer first Disney made from animation to live action movie I am wanting to see.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I love Emna Watson, I do.  I have proven that for many years now.  But she looks too young to me.  Felicity Jones would have been better.  Or Lily James.  Or Lily Collins.


Felicity Jones doesn't look good if she doesn't have on eye shadow.  And Lily Collins...as usual....eyebrows.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 26, 2016)

something about that sequence where she gets introduced to the cockney teacup and she insipidly smiles at it really made me laugh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jan 31, 2017)

Beast CGI looks awful but Emma is the perfect beauty?! Wow, I'm conflicted!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Jan 31, 2017)

Of all the people, they had to choose Emma Watson? Belle was supposed to be strikingly beautiful, Emma looks average. She also apparently can't sing.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2017)

tbf it's not like Belle was that much more attractive than the other young women in her town; that wasn't supposed to be her _primary _draw.


----------



## NO (Jan 31, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Of all the people, they had to choose Emma Watson? Belle was supposed to be strikingly beautiful, Emma looks average. She also apparently can't sing.


Who would you have chosen? Most guys I know think Emma is pretty beautiful. 

The singing would be a problem in live productions, not theatrical. But that is a bit unfortunate for Emma.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> tbf it's not like Belle was that much more attractive than the other young women in her town; that wasn't supposed to be her _primary _draw.



It was said multiple times that she was the most beautiful in town. Watch the song Belle, the people comment that "her looks got not parallel". Gaston also says that she is the only one as beautiful as he is.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2017)

Belle is beautiful, but again, that is _not _her primary draw. What makes her stand out is her intelligence and rejection of the provincial life that appeases everyone else (including her refusal to hero worship Gaston.) That's the main point of the song "Belle", and that's why Gaston wants her--because unlike all the other beautiful women (like the Bimbettes), she's something he can't have.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 1, 2017)

Emma Watson is "ok"  not best looking, but I rather her in this movie than if she had decided to star in La La Land.    The movie looks pretty decent when compared to the animated version, seems like they tried to make it resemble the original pretty closely, which can end up being a nice thing.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Belle is beautiful, but again, that is _not _her primary draw. What makes her stand out is her intelligence and rejection of the provincial life that appeases everyone else (including her refusal to hero worship Gaston.) That's the main point of the song "Belle", and that's why Gaston wants her--because unlike all the other beautiful women (like the Bimbettes), she's something he can't have.



People keep saying this but I don't think Belle was particularly intelligent just because she liked to read. I don't remember her doing anything truly intelligent and reading books doesn't mean you're smart. Ariel was pretty intellectually curious too yet she made dumb decisions.

I would say Belle's kindness and bravery are her distinct characteristics. However, she WAS supposed to be very beautiful.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> People keep saying this but I don't think Belle was particularly intelligent just because she liked to read. I don't remember her doing anything truly intelligent and reading books doesn't mean you're smart.


Linda Woolverton, the screenwriter, made Belle a ravenous reader as a deliberate attempt to translate her intelligence to the audience. Plus, seeing as how the unintelligent Gaston is supposed to be a foil for her ("Gaston, you are positively primeval" "Why, thank you, Belle!"), I think it's easy to see how people come to the conclusion that she's a relatively smart character.



ThatGreekLady said:


> Ariel was pretty intellectually curious too yet she made dumb decisions.


Since when does someone being curious mean they're smart? What does Ariel even have to do with Belle (aside from there being a deliberate attempt from Disney to distinct the two by using the latter's intelligence)?



ThatGreekLady said:


> I would say Belle's kindness and bravery are her distinct characteristics. However, she WAS supposed to be very beautiful.


Again, never said she wasn't beautiful.

And kindness and bravery are not distinct characteristics; all Princesses fit those bills.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2017)

_Definitely _inferior to Celine Dion and Peabo Bryson's 1991 version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Emma will be feeling those furries inside her pretty soon


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 15, 2017)

Not only Emma, but Gaston's actor is also so wrong for the role. I mean look at him:


He's not intimidating at all. Gaston should have been someone large and muscular.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2017)

Did Stunna really just argue that the primary draw of the heroine is not her beauty in a movie named Beauty & the Beast (as opposed to, say, Belle & the Beast)?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 15, 2017)

Beast Cgi isn't amazing but I can ef stomach it. Landscaping and setting looks brilliant Imo. I also like the otuch they did for the talking ware which no one seemed to comment on yet. All the Emma Watson hate is laughable, she's a fine choice for the role and fits the Belle role quite well. Bought my girl that IRL BATB flower and taking her to see this so I'm hoping it lives up to the hype as one of Disney's classics.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 15, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Beast Cgi isn't amazing but I can ef stomach it. Landscaping and setting looks brilliant Imo. I also like the otuch they did for the talking ware which no one seemed to comment on yet. All the Emma Watson hate is laughable, she's a fine choice for the role and fits the Belle role quite well. Bought my girl that IRL BATB flower and taking her to see this so I'm hoping it lives up to the hype as one of Disney's classics.



It's not hate, some people just think she isn't very pretty and isn't that good of an actress. Her singing also sounds terrible. Criticism is not "hate".


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did Stunna really just argue that the primary draw of the heroine is not her beauty in a movie named Beauty & the Beast (as opposed to, say, Belle & the Beast)?


I mean, Belle means "beauty" regardless.

And feel free to actually address the arguments instead of just the conclusion. I'd like to see you try to argue that it's Belle's beauty that differentiates her from other Disney Princesses lol


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 15, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> It's not hate, some people just think she isn't very pretty and isn't that good of an actress. Her singing also sounds terrible. Criticism is not "hate".


She is a great meta cast. Belle is a smart, quirky, and independent woman which matches up with Emma herself and her role cast. Don't know about the singing but she isn't a terrible actor and given this role should hit home I think she'll nail it just fine.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I mean, Belle means "beauty" regardless.
> 
> And feel free to actually address the arguments instead of just the conclusion. I'd like to see you try to argue that it's Belle's beauty that differentiates her from other Disney Princesses lol



Who said anything about comparing with other Disney characters? Saying Belle's primary attribute in B&B isn't her beauty is like saying Dolores' primary attribute isn't her young age in Lolita.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Of all the people, they had to choose Emma Watson? Belle was supposed to be strikingly beautiful, Emma looks average. She also apparently can't sing.


She's beautiful are you blind


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Who said anything about comparing with other Disney characters?


So you _didn't _read the conversation, then.



Yasha said:


> Saying Belle's primary attribute in B&B isn't her beauty is like saying Dolores' primary attribute isn't her young age in Lolita.


It wasn't... that wasn't supposed to be what made her special. Her beauty isn't what made her stand out among the townsfolk, it isn't why Gaston wanted her, and it isn't why Beast fell for her. It was her intelligence, will, and empathy.

Not that her beauty didn't play any role in that (especially with Gaston), but you need to rewatch the movie if you think that the point was that "beauty is in the title, so the movie is about her being beautiful."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2017)

Belle is the GOAT Princess frfr
>independent and driven
>A woman of standards 
>Prince charming was actually the one in distress instead of the other way around .

And I can go on


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Tiana is the GOAT Princess, you ^ (learn some history).


Close second; Belle  gets the edge for me because she's only the second princess featured . That iconic factor is sadly lost on modern princesses.

(And also because I hardly remember Princess and the Frog, it's due for a rewatch )


----------



## Amol (Feb 19, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Of all the people, they had to choose Emma Watson? Belle was supposed to be strikingly beautiful,* Emma looks average.* She also apparently can't sing.


That is you know just your opinion.
I consider her strikingly beautiful and so does millions of males out there.
And I am not even gonna comment on her supposed lack of acting talent. It has became meme nowadays to accuse popular actresses not having acting skills.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

furry porn ladies & gentlemen. emma watson is into furry porn.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

You know what, I'm convinced.

There has been a lot of hype for this. And I now expect it to be good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Belle is the GOAT Princess frfr
> >independent and driven
> >A woman of standards
> >Prince charming was actually the one in distress instead of the other way around .



Aurora is the objectively the GOAT princess.
and Phillip is the GOAT prince.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Aladdin is the GOAT Prince 

Also, I'm knocking Tiana down to 3rd place below Mulan, Stunna


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aladdin is the GOAT Prince



Belle and Aladdin?

I didn't know you have such a hard on for poor people, Gesy...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Can you imagine how good R Rated Beauty and the Beast could have been?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2017)

Beast is the GOAT Prince.

Gesy, I am double disappoint.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Belle is the GOAT Princess frfr
> >independent and driven
> >A woman of standards
> >Prince charming was actually the one in distress instead of the other way around .
> ...


They don't make them like they used to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Beast is the GOAT Prince.
> 
> Gesy, I am double disappoint.


The spoiled prince forced to learn humility ? 

Nah, I think Aladdin is a more layered character and has more personality to him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

Boobs are cgi


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> The spoiled prince forced to learn humility ?
> 
> Nah, I think Aladdin is a more layered character and has more personality to him.


The lying street urchin who had to learn to stop manipulating people?

See, I can make your prince of choice look bad too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

The only criticism Phillip ever get is that he kissed someone in their sleep. Aladdin tried to built a relationship based on a lie and is a wanted criminal. And Beast got serious fucking anger issues, like who'd put up with that.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

You're basically saying because Phillip is perfect, he's boring.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Perfect _is _boring .We all know having the perfect girlfriend only sounds great in theory .

That said -- that isn't what Stunna is saying


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> We all know having the perfect girlfriend only sounds great in theory.



Girlfriend? We're talking about the prince.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

This would really have to be a piece of crap to be worse than Maleficent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 24, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The lying street urchin who had to learn to stop manipulating people?
> 
> See, I can make your prince of choice look bad too.


that sounds (and is) way more interesting than learning humility

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2017)

That's fine. 

Aladdin _isn't _more interesting than the Beast. But it's fine if it sounds that way on paper.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 24, 2017)

did i just stumble in on a debate had by 2 grown men on the merits of Disney characters?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, so


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2017)

Beast isn't as one dimensional as most princes, but I don't see what makes him more interesting than Aladdin. 

And manipulation was a tool Aladdin used to survive . His use of it on Jasmine came from a place of low self esteem . It's not quite the same as throwing an old hag out in the rain because you can .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> And manipulation was a tool Aladdin used to survive . His use of it on Jasmine came from a place of low self esteem



Translation: I'm poor like Aladdin, so I sympathize with him more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> For all you know I could also be physically ugly but "beautiful on the inside ".


But looks is all that matters

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, that young ? Where was his parents ? The poor kid was probably lashing out.
> 
> For all you know I could also be physically ugly but "beautiful on the inside ".


prolly told the kid not to open the door for any strangers right before going on one of them famous cruises disney parents love to take


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2017)

ayo Simba was bitchmade, son


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 25, 2017)

Stunna said:


> ayo Simba was bitchmade, son


kys


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

The words out and it's not looking good. Definitely a crowd pleaser, and will still make a billion dollar.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> The words out and it's not looking good. Definitely a crowd pleaser, and will still make a billion dollar.


It's not good?  Seriously?

I sort of became optimistic about the movie because the studio seemed really confident.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

It's serviceable, received a 5/10 from people I trust.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Hm, Collider gave it a 'C'.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 3, 2017)

it currently has 74% on RT so it's prolly just an ok film.

then again the ghostbusters reboot got 73% score so idk


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 4, 2017)

>emma watson 
>beautiful 

Bish looks starved as fuck with a flat chest and average looking face. Explain me how this girl looks like belle


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

She's ordinary.  I thought that was the point of Belle?

Personally, I don't think Emma is ordinary.  Her body may be nothing to write home about.  But she is very pretty in the face.  Sort of like a young Winona Ryder.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2017)

This film does not look to be significantly different from the 1991 adaptation, so what is the purpose of making it? I would like to have had a completely new adaptation of the original tale, rather than a remake of Disney's previous adaption of it. Again, I must lament the fact that Don Bluth canceled his plans for an adaptation of it when Disney announced theirs, because that surely would have been a very awesome film, if it had been made (certainly very different from the Disney version, I have no doubt).


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2017)

Saw it today nice movie I liked it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast: A-

I really enjoyed it.  It's basically the exact same movie.  But it had a great stage, good music, fantastic costume design, no one was blatantly miscast.  It all worked exceptionally well for me.  I think this is the best one of these that Disney has done so far.

I do think the beast was a bit too expressive though.  He constantly had dopey expressions on his face.

And the gay controversy?  What controversy?  Disney isn't trying to make a statement here.  His sexual preference is up to interpretation and is mostly played for laughs.


----------



## TGM (Mar 17, 2017)

So I don't necessarily think *Beauty and the Beast* was a _bad_ movie per se. At least, it wasn't anywhere near as bad as the other live action remakes thus far. However, I also don't really have a single kind word to say about it, either, so...

One of the things that stood out most to me is just how insincere this movie felt. It features a pretty diverse cast, and yet it almost comes across as if it's diverse solely for the sake of being diverse, and not actually diverse in a way that feels genuine and organic. It sorta reminded me of a conversation I had with someone a while back, where a friend was pointing out this false bravado in purposefully diversifying films just to say that they did so, even if it doesn't actually fit the film in question for whatever reason. That's the feeling I got throughout here, and it just felt like the cinematic equivalent of patting yourself on the back, and came across as borderline masturbatory, which really left a sour taste in my mouth.

That said, they did indeed go all the way with making LeFou gay, and I gotta say, it totally served the character, and was one of the few new things this movie did that actually worked out really well.

As for Gaston, Luke Evans was fine, though there came a point in his song that just didn't ring the least bit true with him in this role, when we get to the part where he's singing about how many dozens of eggs he ate to become as big as he is. Except, Luke Evans honestly isn't all that big a dude. Hell, he doesn't even look the least bit bigger than any of his lackeys. They shoulda either changed the lyric, cast someone else, or have him really buff up for the role. But other than that snafu, he was fine, I felt.

Speaking of the songs, I dunno, but I couldn't help but feel they all felt like cheap knockoffs, like a cover band performing classic tunes and adding just a hint of their own flare to it, but not enough to warrant a full release. Like, these versions will never match the originals, and they all just sound a bit off. But in addition to all of the classics from the original, there are a couple of obligatory "we want a Best Original Song Oscar" songs, one of which is sorta meh, though the other, sung by the Beast, is actually pretty decent, and probably the best song in the film. That all said, I did find it curious how, despite this film's increased runtime and inclusion of new songs, "Human Again" _still_ somehow didn't make the cut even in this version of the movie.

There's also a lot of very weird editing decisions all throughout. Like, right from the beginning, when they show the movie's title, it's like it just sorta appears, then very abruptly goes away, like they just really placed absolutely no emphasis on it at all and just wanted to rush right into the movie. I know that's a small thing, but it stood out in a way that doesn't in most films, and I just found it instantly jarring, and that's a feeling that would continue with a number of this movie's editing choices.

Like, a number of scenes end with an awkward fade to black, as if they didn't really know a smooth way to transition to the next scene. And then their choice of final shot is especially bizarre. We see a shot where Belle and the Beast (in human form) are dancing with one another, surrounded by others who are also dancing. But then we abruptly cut away to the human forms of the Wardrobe and the Piano, as they finish singing their song, then just as abruptly cut to credits. I know, again, not a big thing, but something that still stood out as especially odd and jarring.

And speaking of odd, I have no idea how this film looks and feels as cheap as it does, especially with Disney behind it. There's no way the budget was that low. And yet, this whole movie looks cheap as hell. The sets all look like cheap movie sets, and none of them look the least bit real or lived in at all. And the effects all just feel real lazy. We already were well acquainted with Mrs. Potts' painted on face from the trailers, but I didn't realize just how lazy Lumiere's design was, too. For the majority of the movie, he's literally just a tiny golden man, with legs and everything. This, despite the fact that, when he briefly becomes a full candle at the end, he looks _nothing_ like that design throughout. Did they just not want to animate him hopping around? I dunno, but it was just very odd, and again, really jarring.

And when all of the transformations back to their human forms does happen, my god is it done in the cheapest way imaginable. Hell, most of them happen off camera, as we cut to reaction shots of people witnessing the transformations happening off screen. Others, we'll see them in their inanimate object state, then as the camera begins to pan upwards, they're just suddenly human. Like, fucking wow, you couldn't afford to actually animate any of the transformations, or even do like they did in the original and have them, like, "whoosh" back into their human form? So lazy, and so cheap, you'd hardly know this was supposed to be a big budget movie.

And Gaston's death similarly feels muted here. When he battled the Beast in the original, it felt like a scene straight out of the fiery pits of hell itself. But here, he just sorta falls and dies, just something that kinda happens, like, "oops", and then he's gone. Blink and you missed it. Again, what the hell? It's like they put as little effort into it as is humanly possible.

But otherwise, outside of a handful of added scenes and those aforementioned new songs, this is indeed about 90% a shot for shot remake of the original. Which isn't bad, necessarily, though I did find myself oftentimes just wishing I were watching _that_ movie instead. They did include a handful of minor touches that do address a couple of small nitpicks that have been pointed out over the years from the original though, such as when Belle asks the Beast to stand up so she can help him back to the castle after the wolves attack him. So small little touches like that I liked throughout.

One more thing that I noticed here was just how creepy the love story between Belle and the Beast actually feels, a feeling, mind you, that I never really got while watching the original. And I dunno if it's because that movie was a cartoon, and had a more fairy tale feel to it that worked more appropriately in that format or what, but here, yeah, all those arguments about Stockholm syndrome really stood out here in a way that never felt like a big deal in the animated version. I dunno, maybe it's because this was live action, just I constantly found myself asking, how creepy as hell would a similar story like this be if the Beast _were_ just a human holding her captive and trying to woo her all the while. We don't ever really think that while watching the movie though, because it is what it is. But man, something about the way this version plays out just got my mind wandering there, and it gave me the creeps.

But anyways, all in all, like I said before, though I don't really have anything nice to say about it, it's still technically not awful. I'd still probably say that this is the "best" of these live action Disney remakes, though that's both not really saying much, and yet says absolutely everything. Really, this little experiment of Disney's just really isn't working at all. Because thus far, _all_ of these movies have sucked, and I'd really like it if they would just stop now before they fuck up any more than they already have. Just, please, stop.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 17, 2017)

TGM said:


> Really, this little experiment of Disney's just really isn't working at all. Because thus far, _all_ of these movies have sucked, and I'd really like it if they would just stop now before they fuck up any more than they already have. Just, please, stop.



So more generation butchering? Thought so. Hearing some terrible reviews backed by various comments from people about this. 

What was Watson like as Belle?


----------



## TGM (Mar 17, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> So more generation butchering? Thought so. Hearing some terrible reviews backed by various comments from people about this.
> 
> What was Watson like as Belle?


She was fine. Honestly, most of the cast was fine. They played their parts well for the most part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

The Beast seriously became a lot less likable when he turned into a white dude.  Just sayin'.

Additionally.  I feel bad for Gaston.  He was a dick.  Sure he was.  But so was the prince.  The rich boy got turned into a beast and got a chance to become a better man.  The soldier didn't get any of those things.  He's just dead now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 18, 2017)

^ That's nobility/royalty privilege for you.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 18, 2017)

Laaawl this thread is too critical. It's as if people don't want to praise cos they fear being accused of having bad taste. Better pretend to be snobbish at least you'll come across as highbrow.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Runner (Mar 18, 2017)

The movie is basically just an adaptation of the animated one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Beast seriously became a lot less likable when he turned into a white dude. Just sayin'.


I agree,It should've been a black guy

White is played out


----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2017)

this whole endeavour is just dark sided af. 

relevant pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2017)

I enjoyed the movie. It was the same as the animation one which I have seen many times. Even so I liked this one. I thought the cast was good. Little changes where good as well filled one of the originals plot holes.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree,It should've been a black guy
> 
> White is played out


Nah people would have been mad about a black guy casted to play a monster. Belle should have been non-binary trans black woman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 18, 2017)

This whole version's played out. I would have rather watched don dimello's disney's beauty and the beast.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Nah people would have been mad about a black guy casted to play a monster. Belle should have been non-binary trans black woman.


Interesting.  Making the beast a woman and having a lesbian romance sounds good to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

did the dog kissed emma watson?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> did the dog kissed emma watson?


I don't remember that happening.


----------



## TGM (Mar 19, 2017)

So where most times after watching a new movie, assuming it stays with me at all, I'll find myself reliving various scenes from it over and over in my head days after the fact. But in Beauty and the Beast's case, this is the odd example where recently watching the new movie has had me reliving various scenes from the _original _in my head over and over, while the new one goes all but completely forgotten. Honestly, the only thing this new version has accomplished is giving me a much greater appreciation for the original than I already had.


----------



## TGM (Mar 19, 2017)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> Laaawl this thread is too critical. It's as if people don't want to praise cos they fear being accused of having bad taste. Better pretend to be snobbish at least you'll come across as highbrow.


Or maybe the film in all actuality genuinely isn't very good. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

i want beast to smother emma's lips while on beast mode


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 19, 2017)

TGM said:


> But anyways, all in all, like I said before, though I don't really have anything nice to say about it, it's still technically not awful. I'd still probably say that this is the "best" of these live action Disney remakes, though that's both not really saying much, and yet says absolutely everything. Really, this little experiment of Disney's just really isn't working at all. Because thus far, all of these movies have sucked, and I'd really like it if they would just stop now before they fuck up any more than they already have. Just, please, stop.


jungle book??? these remakes are more then worth it if we can get a jungle book tier movie for every couple of mediocre remakes.

also cinderella was pretty good too.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

TGM said:


> Or maybe the film in all actuality genuinely isn't very good. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The cartoon got nominated for best picture.  The live action copied everything and isn't good?  Doesn't compute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> jungle book??? these remakes are more then worth it if we can get a jungle book tier movie for every couple of mediocre remakes.
> 
> also cinderella was pretty good too.


The Alice in Wonderland movies are the only terrible ones.

Maleficent wasn't good either.  But it wasn't offensively bad or anything.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

emma has a handful of ass based on her leaked videos.


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2017)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> Laaawl this thread is too critical. It's as if people don't want to praise cos they fear being accused of having bad taste. Better pretend to be snobbish at least you'll come across as highbrow.


Yeah who do these people think they are!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2017)

this film made ~170M opening weekend domestic


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

People like Beauty and the Beast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 19, 2017)

72% of opening weekend audience was women. That's almost a 50 shades of gray split.

Bondage and a manbeast. Interesting, ladies.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 19, 2017)

I heard Emma Watson does her own singing in this? And that it's bad?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Emma Watson singing was fine.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 19, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I heard Emma Watson does her own singing in this? And that it's bad?


Yes and no

The singing was ok, but there is a clear auto tune there


----------



## The Runner (Mar 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The cartoon got nominated for best picture.  The live action copied everything and isn't good?  Doesn't compute.


Copied?

Same story, same key moments. But with  a different execution and some bizzare changes.

It's so awkward tbh

When they made jokes, everybody laughed tho. It got me a few times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunna is a black Gaston.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> 72% of opening weekend audience was women. That's almost a 50 shades of gray split.
> 
> Bondage and a manbeast. Interesting, ladies.


tbf, I don't think this is a movie a group of dudes would conventionally feel comfortable watching . Something about it being in live action makes it more .....chick flicky.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 19, 2017)

Belle is the best Disney princess tbh

Fight me if you disagree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2017)

This movie was wack. Most unnecessary of these live action remakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2017)

No "Best Picture " in its future, huh?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2017)

Nope. And I'mma be mad if it wins Best Costume or Makeup. Belle's yellow dress was ugly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Nope. And I'mma be mad if it wins Best Costume or Makeup. Belle's yellow dress was ugly.


----------



## TGM (Mar 20, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> jungle book??? these remakes are more then worth it if we can get a jungle book tier movie for every couple of mediocre remakes.
> 
> also cinderella was pretty good too.



Honestly, if it weren't for The Jungle Book's identity crisis of not being able to decide if it wants to be a musical or not, I'd probably be fine with it, and think it's the best of the lot. But alas, that element just absolutely bugs the shit out of me, and sorta ruins the whole thing for me, which is a shame, because otherwise, it's definitely the most impressive visually (those effects are fucking _flawless_).

If we're including Malecifent, I still probably appreciate it the most for being the only one to actually attempt something of a different take from its source material, but it still doesn't entirely work, sadly.

I thought Cinderella was a miserable experience, though.


----------



## TGM (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The cartoon got nominated for best picture.  The live action copied everything and isn't good?  Doesn't compute.


The animated version got nominated because it was actually _good_, and it still holds up even to this day. This new one copied from that movie, except that it copied it _poorly_, and seemingly didn't even understand what made so much about the original actually work and stand the test of time in the first place. It's a poor man's version of that timeless classic.


----------



## TGM (Mar 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Nope. And I'mma be mad if it wins Best Costume or Makeup. Belle's yellow dress was ugly.


I'm gonna be annoyed if it gets nominated for a damn thing. Solely from a technical level, this movie was fucking cheap, lazy, ugly, and all around unappealing. Since they threw so many new songs in there, though, a best song nomination is almost all but guaranteed, but fuck me if a single one deserves it. Does anybody even remember any of the new songs? Anyone? Anyone leave the theater humming them in their head, like they likely were with the classic tunes? I'd be fucking surprised.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 21, 2017)

*cough*

So another fappening just occured and there are Emma Watson nudes lying around 

You'll know where to find em

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I won't look.  Not fair to emma.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Nope. And I'mma be mad if it wins Best Costume or Makeup. Belle's yellow dress was ugly.


Belle is a poor peasant, she can't afford Louis Vuitton smh

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm going to try to see this movie on the weekend. I haven't seen Beauty and the Beast in so many years, but I remember loving it when I was little. I'm kind of excited about seeing it in live action and I'm not really paying attention to any of the bad things people have been saying.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Jessica said:


> I'm going to try to see this movie on the weekend. I haven't seen Beauty and the Beast in so many years, but I remember loving it when I was little. I'm kind of excited about seeing it in live action and I'm not really paying attention to any of the bad things people have been saying.


The bad comments are mostly from trolls.  A few of the others are From jealous King Kong supporters.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2017)

Jealous King Kong fans? What's the connection?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Beats me.  I guess they are just mad that their ape movie is only a minor success when you compare it to Batb.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 23, 2017)

People are upset Emma's singing is autotuned


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Is that true?  I couldn't tell.  Not at all obvious if you watched the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Nope. And I'mma be mad if it wins Best Costume or Makeup. Belle's yellow dress was ugly.


The whole time I was watching the movie I thought it was a lock for a nomination for best costume design.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is that true?  I couldn't tell.  Not at all obvious if you watched the movie.


Apparently so. It's a little faint if you listen closely but everyone likes to criticize things


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

They should auto tune more if it comes off this well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They should auto tune more if it comes off this well.


Why did we have to hear Russell Crowe without auto tune in Les Miserables?


----------



## Six (Mar 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> emma has a handful of ass based on her leaked videos.


Have you not seen her leaked pics?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Have you not seen her leaked pics?



no. care to share the link?? pls msg me tnx


----------



## Six (Mar 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> no. care to share the link?? pls msg me tnx


Lmao, at this point they're near impossible to find.

Don't waste your time she ain't shit.
Shit body, average face without all that celeb makeup and expensive ass treatments.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Lmao, at this point they're near impossible to find.
> 
> Don't waste your time she ain't shit.
> Shit body, average face without all that celeb makeup and expensive ass treatments.



come on man. just share the link. im at work right now. i wont be able to open it anyways. i will check once i get home.


----------



## Six (Mar 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> come on man. just share the link. im at work right now. i wont be able to open it anyways. i will check once i get home.


I'll try to find it. It really isn't shit. It's a bunch of pics of her trying out different outfits with her shitty teenage boy body and very little makeup, a video of her in the shower with her tiddies and a video of her dildoing herself.


----------



## Six (Mar 23, 2017)

@Jake CENA Sorry dude, literally every place that had the pics and two vids are gone. The only pics of her are ones of her wearing clothes.

Here's a consolation prize.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> no. care to share the link?? pls msg me tnx



You can look for curiosity but really she ain't nothing home to write about.

Her face, body, everything is bland and stale. Overrated trash really.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> You can look for curiosity but really she ain't nothing home to write about.
> 
> Her face, body, everything is bland and stale. Overrated trash really.



how about the rest of the celebs who were leaked? send me those lol


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 24, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> You can look for curiosity but really she ain't nothing home to write about.
> 
> Her face, body, everything is bland and stale. Overrated trash really.


that's a little harsh, she has a cute face. but yeah body wise she's subpar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Mar 25, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> that's a little harsh, she has a cute face. but yeah body wise she's subpar.


Maybe a bit below cute.


Anyway, finally watched the movie and it was better than I thought it'd be.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2017)

I saw it earlier today, not bad. Pretty much exactly the animated movie but with some changes and additions. What was the deal with that magic transporting book the Enchantress left with Beast?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2017)

@Stunna I dunno what you were talking about, all of Le Fou's dialogue in the first half of the movie was suspect double entendre.  He was clearly camp af.  Very Broadway tbh.

Favorite part of the movie was probably when Beast hits Belle in the face with that giant snowball.


Nimura Furuta said:


> I'll try to find it. It really isn't shit. It's a bunch of pics of her trying out different outfits with her shitty teenage boy body and very little makeup, a video of her in the shower with her tiddies and a video of her dildoing herself.


Send me too.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Favorite part of the movie was probably when Beast hits Belle in the face with that giant snowball.


Same.


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> I'll try to find it. It really isn't shit. It's a bunch of pics of her trying out different outfits with her shitty teenage boy body and very little makeup, a video of her in the shower with her tiddies and a video of her dildoing herself.


Send me too.

For science


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 9, 2017)

I saw this film, tonight, and I certainly enjoyed it. I was expecting ti to be similar to the 1991 film, but I was surprised by how similar it was, being almost identical to its predecessor in many ways, although some of the changes were much appreciated. I liked how both Belle and the Beast were given greater depth and backstories, with both Belle's mother and the Beast's parents, who were never mentioned in the 1991 film, playing minor but significant roles in the development of their offspring. I like how Maurice was less comical and more serious than in the 1991 film, and I also liked how this film addressed two plot holes from the 1991 film: first, in the original film, the Beast's castle was close to the village, but the villagers apparently were unaware of its existence before Maurice and Belle visited it, so this film explained that the enchantress erased all memory of the castle and its inhabitants from their minds; second, during _Be Our Guest_ in the 1991 film, Lumiere said "for ten years, we've been rusting," a line that was changed to "for too long, we've been rusting," because the original line implied that the prince was cursed at eleven years of age, given that the rose would bloom until his twenty-first birthday. I did miss the reprise of _Gaston_ (the song), in which Gaston plotted to imprison Maurice, and the presence of Monsieur D'arque, who would have been awesome in this film, but the additional material balanced that. Lefou was also very enjoyable in this film, with his humorous antics, and I like how his role was expanded and he was able to enjoy the happy ending with everyone else, whereas his ultimate fate in the 1991 version is never revealed.

I am not certain if this film shall replace the 1991 version, which is a classic, but I did enjoy it very much, and am glad that this film also addressed many of the more controversial elements of its predecessor, so it was nice to see once.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2017)




----------

